

Java apps face more performance issues - rouli
https://red001.mail.microsoftonline.com/owa/redir.aspx?C=6eb652342b5242a485387c413de6e037&URL=http%3a%2f%2fwww.infoworld.com%2fd%2fapplication-development%2fjava-apps-face-more-performance-issues-study-finds-181225

======
mulander
I miss the time when papers were published as plain text and didn't require
logging in/registration.

I'll have to skip on this one.

